
Universities Rush to Roll Out Computer Science Ethics Courses - rectang
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/12/business/computer-science-ethics-courses.html
======
rectang
Individual-level ethics seems like a weak force when compared with the strong
force of company-level financial incentives.

